# Pallet wood chest.



## Mike Hassler (Nov 20, 2017)

This was a fun build.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice chest Mike! Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 21, 2017)

Looks good. What's it going to be used for?


----------



## larry C (Nov 21, 2017)

Look's like a perfect toy chest for Christmas!


----------



## Craigles700 (Jan 14, 2018)

Mike Hassler said:


> This was a fun build.
> 
> View attachment 137443



Its amazing how well pallet wood turns out in project. Love the chest you made.


----------



## larry C (Jan 14, 2018)

Mike Hassler said:


> This was a fun build.
> 
> View attachment 137443



Look's like it was a fun project....well done!


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 21, 2018)

I bet that was a fun build. Have you ever seen Bob Taylor's Guitar he made from Pallet Wood? You can make anything from that stuff and you are doing the world a huge favor. It turned out really cool Mike


----------

